# Stâncă !



## Bântuit

Salut !

M-am ciocnit de fraza aceasta şi vreau să ştiu alt(e) sinonim(e) pentru interjecţia [ *stâncă ! *].

[ Omul e tare de tot, *stînca*! Cînd îl vezi dezbracat te sperii, ]

Dacă vreţi mai multe înformaţii : http://www.indexstiri.ro/mihalcea-despre-iovov-inveti-anatomie-pe-el.html



Mulţumesc anticipat pentru comentariile voastre.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Nu e o expresie comună, cel puțin nu pe unde locuiesc eu (Muntenia - sudul țării). Probabil că are legătură cu "tare de tot". O stâncă se presupune că e foarte tare.


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,

Explicaţia ta are sens pentru mine.


----------



## wildetudor

Salut Bântuit.

Nici eu n-am auzit niciodata pe cineva folosind o asemenea expresie - nici in regiunea mea (Bucuresti) si nici in alte parti ale tarii. Probabil cine a zis-o a intentionat sa sune similar cu "Beton!", insa a vrut sa fie si original


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Wildetudor ,

Portivit _răspunsului_ tău , interjecţia " *Beton!* " este mai multă comună în România decât " *Stâncă !"*.


----------



## wildetudor

Cu siguranta, e tot "argotic", insa folosit des.


----------



## Bântuit

Iarăşi,mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## Miutzu

Cred că orice poate fi "tare de tot" la figurat, pentru că nu se referă la duritate. La fel şi "beton".
Ex: Am fost la mare. A fost tare de tot, beton!

"stâncă" se poate folosi doar dacă spunem "tare" cu sensul de "dur". În orice caz, se foloseşte rar şi de obicei este legat de musculatură. Probabil că sensul cuvântului o să se extindă cu timpul.
Ex: Am fost la sală şi m-am antrenat mult. Aveam bicepsul tare de tot, stâncă!

Nu există o regulă pentru ce am spus eu aici, este doar din ce-am auzit.


----------



## LucianU

Din ce-am văzut în articol, nu cred că ”stâncă” se referă la ”beton” ci la ce a spus Trisia. ”Omul e tare de tot, stâncă!” Deci e tare ca o stâncă, e puternic.


----------

